# Extended batteries



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought a seidio 3500ma extended batt and I've noticed data speeds using the speed test app seem lower than with the stock oem batt and cover. Could this be a fluke thing or has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Check your signal strength on both without moving anywhere. You would see a lower strength signal if you were getting slower speeds.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

mad96 said:


> I bought a seidio 3500ma extended batt and I've noticed data speeds using the speed test app seem lower than with the stock oem batt and cover. Could this be a fluke thing or has anybody else noticed this?


Most of the 3rd party battery covers don't get as good a signal as the OEM ones. Could likely be the problem.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

You would think a good quality company like mugen or seidio wouldnt have those type problems. So we pick between good service or good batt life huh...wow go figure


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mad96 said:


> You would think a good quality company like mugen or seidio wouldnt have those type problems. So we pick between good service or good batt life huh...wow go figure


I get amazing battery life with the OEM 2750 from Verizon. Get at least a day of battery life even with moderately heavy, light usage. (See what I did there?) But seriously it goes forever.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I get amazing battery life with the OEM 2750 from Verizon. Get at least a day of battery life even with moderately heavy, light usage. (See what I did there?) But seriously it goes forever.


Same here. OEM extended battery rocks

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"watson387 said:


> Same here. OEM extended battery rocks
> 
> Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


I agree to my extended OEM battery is amazing...


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Even oem displayed some signal degradation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought the 3500's first. They would "YOU THINK" last longer... not so... I have an off the beaten path second home that picks up 3G only signals. No 4G broadcast in the area. I had no signal while there with the 3500 batteries and cover that came with them. I happened to put the stock battery back in with the stock cover and BAM! I had a strong 3G signal.

So, I went out and bought the OEM 2750 battery with HTC cover. I am a happy camper. Not only do I have a good signal all of the time, but the battery lasts longer than the 3500's. I would get 10hours out of the 3500's and now with the 2750 I get 14-16 hours with the same usage.

SO my advice is to get the 2750 OEM battery with the HTC back cover.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I get amazing battery life with the OEM 2750 from Verizon. Get at least a day of battery life even with moderately heavy, light usage. (See what I did there?) But seriously it goes forever.


You....you're good you


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just talked to a seidio rep and he said they had data signal problems with there cover plates but it had been fixed and they are sending a new gen plate free of charge. So I guess we will see if it gets better.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

mad96 said:


> Just talked to a seidio rep and he said they had data signal problems with there cover plates but it had been fixed and they are sending a new gen plate free of charge. So I guess we will see if it gets better.


Sweet. I hope it works out for you.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"bond32 said:


> Even oem displayed some signal degradation.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Heavily disagree. My signal is amazing and I have trouble killing the phone in a day. It's so friggen hard unless I crack flash roms


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

The seidio rep I talked to said they had a bad batch of batt covers which contributed to the pitiful data strength. So now I'm curious to know how much data/signal strength differs from batteries bought from seidio when they first released to ones bought recently if any. My signal strength is about -77 give or take with the stock OEM batt.


----------

